# 215/65 r 16tres instead of 215/60 r16



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Your speedometer will read slower than you're moving, but if you can turn the wheels and see anywhere with less than half an inch of space, then no. You won't have a problem. A quick guess on stock suspension and wheels, you should be fine with fit. Your speedometer will just be about 3% slower than actual speed moved.


----------



## Nvtrudel (Dec 4, 2019)

I also have some 215-65 r16 winter tires I can put on but they say it will rub...
Is this true ? Anyone tried this ?
Thanks


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

We used to have a minivan that had 215/65r16 tires. I can assure you they are significantly bigger than 215/60r16 tires. Just get the correct size tires. Tires in the correct size are dirt cheap already.


----------

